# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ: Περί κατάχρησης της φιλοξενίας

## Admin

Παρακαλούνται οι συμμετέχοντες σε αυτό το φόρουμ να *σεβαστούν* τη φιλοξενία που τους παρέχεται και να μη προβαίνουν σε προκλητικές συμπεριφορές όπως διαφήμιση και πρόσκληση μελών σε άλλα sites. 

Τέτοιες συμπεριφορές κρίνονται υβριστικές και ασεβείς και οι συγκεκριμένες καταχωρήσεις θα διαγράφονται άμεσα, αφού πρώτα ενημερωθούν οι χρήστες που επραξαν αναλογα. 

Σε περίπτωση μη συμμόρφωσεως στους κανόνες του φόρουμ, *οι χρήστες αυτοί θα αποκλείονται από το φόρουμ.* 

Ευχαριστώ

----------

